# Best Method for Liquid Soap



## ZandarKoad (Feb 4, 2013)

The way I see it, there are two methods.  But despite all my efforts, I can find no commentary or discussion on which is best in terms of health qualities of the finished product.  If you guys know of any other ways, please let me know.

1.)  Changing CP soap into liquid soap by grating / blending a CP bar soap, and adding it to (nearly) boiling hot water.

2.)  Using Potassium Hydroxide (KOH), as it produces a (much much) softer soap.

I don't care about price or ease of use.  I care about the finished product only.  Which is healthier, or are they equivalent?  I don't want to heat my CP soap (sing method 1), since the super fatted oils may be adversely affected by the heat...


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm totally confused by what you mean by "healthier" in this discussion.

But I will say I just don't like the "snot-like" feel of changing CP to liquid soap.


----------



## andoy (Feb 4, 2013)

I would say they are essentially much a much really. Neither is really better, just different. I wouldn't recommend eating them... even as part of a "healthy" diet. 

They are both soaps. Sodium based is not so soluble in water and traditionally used to make solid bar, while potassium based will create a soft bar, but will enable you to create transparent liquid soap. Both have been used to create both solid and liquid soaps of some descript. Sodium based soaps have a better lather, so sometimes people use a combo of both for liquid soaps to get best of both worlds.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 4, 2013)

Im a fan of the potassium hydroxide method. when you just grate the soap up ive found that i need more the get the job done. and it seems to clump. it never gets to be compleatly smooth for very long. Ive never had a problem with my KOH liquid soap. But now i mainly use my soap flakes for cleaning. Only when im in a bind do i do the soap flake method


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 4, 2013)

I would like to learn to make liquid soap with the KOH. Can anyone point me towards a really good tutorial? Thanks.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oQQU4ltkqJ8
I thought this was a pretty good tutorial for when i first tried Liquid Soap.


----------



## lsg (Feb 5, 2013)

The easiest and clearest liquid soap method for me is the glycerin method

http://www.youtube.com/embed/3VUGV_H7bZU?feature=player_detailpage"


----------

